

How to build a $10 passive network tap (10/100 mbit) - dnlongen
http://www.securityforrealpeople.com/2014/09/how-to-build-10-network-tap.html

======
dnlongen
When one's profession involves network security, sometimes it helps to capture
network communication to analyze. For about $10 in parts, you can easily build
a network tap to capture traffic anywhere on your network for analysis or for
an IDS.

